# ? bout new bow



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently purchsed a Martin Cheetah package deal. 
I have probably put around 100 shots on it. When I first started shooting it at targets it was very quiet. but I shot it last night and now it has a loud vibration sound on every shot. Is this just from breaking it in? Is there anything I can check and try to fix myself or do I just need to take it to my local Bow Shop?

Thanks for info you can give


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

first make sure that all screws on all accessories are tight.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

davidluster said:


> first make sure that all screws on all accessories are tight.


Agree. not an expert here but something may have came loose a little. Sometimes the rubbertube on a peep can make a vibration noise also.


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*No rubber*

The peep is served in. so there is no rubber hose needed


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

did you check all the screws and stuff? A loose accessory will sound like you bow is falling apart. I had bought a new quiver once and didnt get it tight and i thought one of my limbs was cracked. Took it to a shop and he grabbed the quiver. jiggled it, tightened it. laughed at me and said now go shoot it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What type of sound is it?



davidluster said:


> first make sure that all screws on all accessories are tight.


Bang on the riser with the palm of your hand and see if you can isolate where the sound is coming from. As was said, more than likely something has loosened up.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> What type of sound is it?
> 
> Bang on the riser with the palm of your hand and see if you can isolate where the sound is coming from. As was said, more than likely something has loosened up.


Bang on the riser, or from one end to the other,you'l find it...WW


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

well, did you get it fixed?


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Also make sure your points are tight they will also make a noise as the fly


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I think Slime Time found a new bunch of friends....


----------



## Slime Time (Jun 29, 2007)

*bow*

Ended up taking it to the local Archery shop and they put a string stop and a fallaway rest on it .. seems to have fixed the problem


----------

